# sonstige - Witchblades Teichdoku von nem Tümpel zum Schwimm-/ Koi-Teich und völlig überfordert xD



## Witchblade (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ja vorher schon einiges gefragt und geplant, jetzt bin ich soweit, dass ich eigentlich dachte, ich weiß was ich will.... leider passt das alles nicht so ganz mit der Realität zusammen ....das bestehende Erdloch mit Folie  soll ein Schwimm- /KoiTeich werden nach dem Naturagart Prinzip. Der hintere Teil des Teiches soll eigentlich ca 1,90m Tief werden, allerdings wenn ich mir das jetzt so in RL ansehe müsste ich die Wände relativ steil nach unten graben, damit ich bei dem wenigen Platz hinten im Eck auf diese Tiefe runter komme und dann ist das eine Eck unten nur ca 1m und bissl Breit... also entweder lass ich das mit den Stufen auf 50cm und 100cm auf nur 50 cm und grab dann runter oder ich lass es bei nur ca 1,40m Tiefe... das Ufer kann ich dann leider auch nicht unbedingt so gestalten, wie von NG empfohlen, durch das bestehende Erdloch, was ich eigentlich mit nutzen wollte bin ich hinten sowieso schon an der "Grenze" und  möchte da nicht weiter in Richtung Bäume graben... 
so.. und nun?
nachdem ich bei meiner Buddlerei auch noch ein Ziegelrohr kaputt gemacht hab hab ich das eine Loch erstmal wieder zugeschüttet und den Rest von dem Mutterboden ausgehoben.. somit waren die ersten 4 Tag auch wieder rum und jetzt häng ich hier und weiß nicht, wie ich die Seiten modellieren kann, damit  das ganze wieder auf die Ursprünglich geplante größe kommt...  hier noch ein paar Bilder von wegen "vorher" und "nach 4 Tagen Baggern"


----------



## Witchblade (8. Juni 2021)

sodala wieder einige Tage vergangen.. ich konnte leider nicht immer so weiter machen wie ich wollte..... blöder Regen.. bin sogar mit dem Bagger in der Grube gesteckt und konnt nimma raus, weils teils so matschig war, dass ich nur gerutscht bin aber Frau lernt ja dazu... wenn ich mit der zweiten Hand die Schaufel zur Unterstützung bediene anstatt mich am Griff fest zu krallen, aus Angst dass der Bagger vorn über kippt, gehts sogar ganz gut. 
  
Ich war Montag fast den ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt das Wasser wieder aus der Baugrube raus zu bekommen... mit dem Teichsauger, hab ich etwa 5 cm geschafft....
  
  
am Abend hab ich mir dann eine gebrauchte Schmutzwasserpumpe gekauft und heut in 2 Stunden war das ding leer.... Frau braucht halt das richtige Werkzeug 
mit dem Ergebnis bin ich  sogar relativ zufrieden, sieht zwar etwas anders aus als geplant, aber ich bin da ja flexibel.
    
Eigentlich "nur noch " den Filtergraben, die 50 cm Sicherheitsstufe, alles "Schön und Gerade machen" (also sprich die ganzen Kanten und Ecken, die ich mit der Baggerschaufel rein gehauen hab) und drumherum alles einigermaßen gerade machen... und der Baggerfahrer kann nach 3 Monaten wieder seinen Bagger haben .... er vermisst ihn schon 

@Rhz69  danke für den Tipp
@samorai der 1,90 Bereich soll nur für die Fische sein, als Rückzugsgebiet, wenn wir im Teich plantschen. Da dort dann auch Pflanzen sein sollen (sofern sie nicht weggefressen werden) gehe ich davon aus, dass dort sowieso fast keiner schwimmen möchte.


----------



## Witchblade (19. Juni 2021)

kennt ihr das auch? endlich sieht man das Licht am Ende des Tunnels und dann hauts euch fast um, weil ihr merkt, das ist ein entgegenkommender Zug.
Wenn man kein Augenmaß hat, sich aber wider besseren Wissens keine richtigen Markierungen macht weil man sich denkt " ach das geht schon,...." und dann auch noch alles alleine durchführt... tja dann macht mans halt mehrfach....
Erst hab ich zu nah an das Nachbarhaus gegraben, das musste wieder drangestückelt werden, dann hab ich zu viel Platz gelassen und musste mit der Schaufel und Muskelkraft nacharbeiten, weil ich mit dem Bagger nicht mehr hin kam, dann hab ich zu Tief gegraben.. das muss ich jetzt wieder aufschütten... usw...
Das Grundstück ist zwar schon immer etwas schief gewesen, deshalb wollten wir es etwas begradigen... aber nachdem ich entweder nicht weit genug mit der Baggerschaufel weg kam oder kein Platz hatte die Erde entsprechend zu lagern, oder beides zusammen, hab ich nach und nach aus versehen das Ufer einseitig erhöht... dh. ich hab da jetzt geschätzt einen Höhenunterschied von mehr als nem halben Meter...
 

Nachdem ich vorhin auch alles nochmal mit dem Laser nachgemessen habe
 
 musste ich feststellen, dass ich mich zwischen Filtergraben und Teich Vermessen habe..
das bedeutet, entweder muss ich den Teich nochmal um 10 cm runter setzen.. was aber auch heißt, dass auf der einen Seite der Höhenunterschied noch größer wird.. oder ich muss den Filtergraben 10 cm höher setzen, das heißt aber , dass ich den Wall zwischen Filtergraben und das Ufer auf der anderen Seite auch noch entsprechend höher setzen muss, aber da kein Platz habe um das entsprechend zu tun, außer ich ziehe ne 30 cm hohe Rasenkate dazwischen oder so...
von der ganzen Grundfläche passt mir die Größe eigentlich aber durch das viele Graben, sind die Seiten sehr steil geworden und ich möchte für die 15 cm Stufe und das Ufer nicht noch ein Stück raus gehen, teilweise kann ich das auch nicht mehr....  weil dann der Weg zum einen zu schmal wird, und dann da auch gleich die "Spielstufe" im Garten kommt,  die wir jetzt aufgebaut haben, um die ganze Erde unter zu bekommen, die vom Berg und vom Teich angefallen ist.
Hmm.. also muss ich da wieder anstückeln..

oh man ich bin grad voll genervt...
und zudem muss ich noch die ganzen Löcher und Kanten entsprechend Begradigen...
bin grad echt am überlegen, ob ich das alles mit Beton oder so machen soll...dafür müsste ich aber so halbrunde Schalungen basteln.....die Erde ist trotz regelmäßigem Gießen sehr ausgetrocknet...


----------



## Witchblade (21. Juni 2021)

Auch wenns auf dem Foto nicht so aussieht, aber heute hatte wohl jemand da oben erbarmen mit mir 
das Wetter war schön kühl, teilweise mit leichtregen.. richtig angenehm um im Garten zu schaufeln.
  

allerdings hat es am Abend heftig zu gewittern angefangen, konnt grad noch meine Sicherungsfolie überziehen.. mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht, oder ob ich ab morgen schon schwimmen kann


----------



## Witchblade (21. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist der nächste Meilenstein gesetzt.. Ich kann  den Bagger nach 3 Monaten wieder  abgeben... Bzw ich Tausch den gegen nen Dumper ein.... Den Rest muss ich mit Muskelkraft machen... 

Leider hab ich mit dem Bagger noch den Balkon geknutscht... Insgesammt 2 Macken im Balkon und 1 x die Hauswand mit der Schaufel gedotzt... Trotzdem  bin ich jetzt schwer erleichtert und zufrieden... 

    

Ich hoffe der Apfelbaum nimmt es mir nicht übel... Ich hab jetzt vorsichtshalber den hinteren Bereich nicht weiter runter gegraben... Jetzt liegt der Bereich ca 20-30 cm über Ufer Niveau... Naja mal sehen wie ich das hinten dann mit der Folie und so mache... 

 Jetzt schüttet es schon wieder volle Kanne.. und so wie es sich anhört regnet es sich ein..... 

Und dann natürlich den Aushub noch schön verbauen


----------



## Witchblade (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab letzte Woche mit meinem Teich weiter gemacht und musste leider einiges wieder Korrigieren, 
nachdem der Bagger eigentlich schon abgegeben war hab ich ihn seit Freitag wieder im Garten stehen.
Ein Teil der Erde ist abgerutscht durch die Starkregen der letzten Wochen und einen Teil vom Boden möchte ich austauschen, da er Pures Lehm enthält und ich hier irgendwie ständig einsinke.
Leider hatte die Folie durch die einfallenden Äste stark gelitten und es kamen Löcher rein, wodurch der Lehmboden total matschig wurde.

so... trotzdem bin ich aktuell recht zuversichtlich, dass ich den Teich trotzdem noch dieses Jahr schaffen werde.
Allerdings habe ich 3 "Probleme" und hoffe, dass mir vielleicht jemand nen Tipp hat:

1. die Erde ist teils so ausgetrocknet, dass ich dort lauter Risse / abplatzungen habe, diese würde ich gerne mit irgendwas "vermörteln" jetzt hab ich vor kurzem was von wegen Schwemmsand gelesen? kann mir jemand sagen, wie das funktioniert? oder wie habt ihr das alles Begradigt?

2. bei der Uferumrandung (das Ufer wird bei mir unterschiedlich hoch sein) möchte ich als Uferwall gerne Pflastersteine einbettonieren.
klatsch ich da einfach nur den Beton auf die Erde und klopf den Stein rein oder muss ich da noch was anderes vorbereiten?

3. ich hätte gerne an der kurzen "L Seite" bei dem Wall zwischen ST und FG einen Steg, laut NG sollten die Fundamente in die Erde ca 200- 250mm Durchmesser haben. 250 geht wohl garnicht, evtl schaffe ich es mit 200, aber ich habe angst, dass mir dann der ganze Wall abbricht / einstürzt. NG meint, ich sollte den Steg nicht auf die Matte / Folie drauflegen. Hat jemand noch alternativen?
Was mir Just beim schreiben Einfällt... sollte ich die Bohrungen vielleicht im FG selber machen und das KG Rohr ins Wasser Stellen? ich müsste ja dann nur schaun, dass das Rohr mit der Folie soweit hochgezogen wird, dass hier nix spannt und oben evtl festkleben? die Tiefe vom Loch müsst halt dann entsprechend tiefer sein.

 

hier wenns mal wieder etwas länger dauert


----------



## Kolja (16. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Nancy,

zu 2. Wenn der Boden "gewachsen" bzw. verdichtet ist und es sich um Rohboden - also ohne verrottbare Stoffe - handelt, kannst du das so machen. Die Gartenbauer bei mir haben -  meine ich  - Estrichbeton genommen.

zu 3.
Ich habe leider nicht verstanden, wie das bei dir aussehen soll.
Zwischen Filtergraben und Schwimmteich?

Ich habe so eine Konstruktion am Teich. Also alles außerhalb des Teiches.

  

Mein Lieblingsplatz zum Beine baumeln lassen.

Gutes Gelingen weiterhin.


----------



## axel120470 (16. Aug. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> irgendwas "vermörteln" jetzt hab ich vor kurzem was von wegen Schwemmsand gelesen? kann mir jemand sagen, wie das funktioniert?


Hallo Nancy.
Das habe ich gerade bei mir auch gemacht. Bei uns nennt sich dieser Sand „Schmiersand“ oder „Verlegesand“ . Das ist ein feiner Lehmhaltiger Sand ( wird auch gern als Planzsubstrat genommen ).
Dieser Sand läßt sich , wenn er leicht feucht ist, mit einer Glätte ganz normal aufziehen. Quasi als wenn Du eine Wand verputzt. Wenn er getrocknet ist wird er steinhart. Ich habe damit sogar fast senkrechte Wände verputzt.

Vorher:
 
Und nachher:
 

VG Axel


----------



## Witchblade (16. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> zu 3.
> Ich habe leider nicht verstanden, wie das bei dir aussehen soll.
> Zwischen Filtergraben und Schwimmteich?


Ich meine das so, wenn das mein Teich mit FIltergraben ist, möchte ich das der Steg (in Grau) so übersteht.
die Länge würde ca 2,5m Betragen

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Aug. 2021



axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Nancy.
> Das habe ich gerade bei mir auch gemacht. Bei uns nennt sich dieser Sand „Schmiersand“ oder „Verlegesand“ . Das ist ein feiner Lehmhaltiger Sand ( wird auch gern als Planzsubstrat genommen ).


ah super danke, wo bekommt man den her? macht man den selber Feucht oder wird der feucht geliefert?

deine Beschreibungen habe ich jetzt in der Umgebung nicht gefunden:
beim Bauhaus gibt es "Mauersand" mit ner Körung 0,2 zb auch für Fugen und bei nem Lieferanten um die Ecke "Bausand/Mörtelsand" da steht aber nirgendwo was von Lehm Anteil


----------



## sepultura30 (17. Aug. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Ich meine das so, wenn das mein Teich mit FIltergraben ist, möchte ich das der Steg (in Grau) so übersteht.
> die Länge würde ca 2,5m Betragen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 254134
> ...


Hallo,

braucht man alles nicht, wir haben gerade einen Filtergraben nach Naturagart-Prinzip gebaut, zum Verputzen haben wir 0-2mm Putzsand verwendet und zum befüllen der Stufen Füllsand 2-4mm, das ganze befüllen und 2 Wochen mit Wasser stehen lassen und dann erst die Pflanzen rein. Sonst ist die Wasserhärte zu groß und die Pflanzen gehen ein.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Aug. 2021

Hi, schaust du hier......mit Bildern....

https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...achtraeglich-anlegen-fuer-ein-fischteich-2021


----------



## Kolja (17. Aug. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Ich meine das so, wenn das mein Teich mit FIltergraben ist, möchte ich das der Steg (in Grau) so übersteht.
> die Länge würde ca 2,5m Betragen


Wenn du so baust hast du doch einen Verlust an bepflanzter Fläche im Filtergraben. An anderer Stelle wäre auch leichter zu bauen.


----------



## axel120470 (17. Aug. 2021)

0-2mm Putzsand
was ist denn Putzsand, bzw.


sepultura30 schrieb:


> Füllsand 2-4mm


???

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Aug. 2021



Witchblade schrieb:


> deine Beschreibungen habe ich jetzt in der Umgebung nicht gefunden:
> beim Bauhaus gibt es "Mauersand" mit ner Körung 0,2 zb auch für Fugen und bei nem Lieferanten um die Ecke "Bausand/Mörtelsand" da steht aber nirgendwo was von Lehm Anteil


Frag mal bei einem richtigen Baustoffhandel. Die auch Straßenbauer/Tiefbauer beliefern. Die sollten sogenannten Verlegesand haben. Wird z.B. beim verlegen von Gasleitungen verwendet, da dieser Sand eine bestimmte Norm erfüllen muss. So hat es mir mein Händler erklärt.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Aug. 2021)

sepultura30 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> braucht man alles nicht, wir haben gerade einen Filtergraben nach Naturagart-Prinzip gebaut, zum Verputzen haben wir 0-2mm Putzsand verwendet und zum befüllen der Stufen Füllsand 2-4mm, das ganze befüllen und 2 Wochen mit Wasser stehen lassen und dann erst die Pflanzen rein. Sonst ist die Wasserhärte zu groß und die Pflanzen gehen ein.
> https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...achtraeglich-anlegen-fuer-ein-fischteich-2021


Bevor man pflanzt sollten das Wasser nicht nur 2 Wochen stehen sondern vorm pflanzen abgepumpt werden. 

Vorm pflanzen den Mörtel noch mal abkärchern und die Brühe nochmals abpumpen. 

Das Problem ist nicht die Wasserhärte sondern der hohe PH-Wert der durch austretenden Kalk des noch nicht ausgehärteten Mörtel verursacht wird.


----------



## Witchblade (18. Aug. 2021)

sepultura30 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> braucht man alles nicht, wir haben gerade einen Filtergraben nach Naturagart-Prinzip gebaut, zum Verputzen haben wir 0-2mm Putzsand verwendet und zum befüllen der Stufen Füllsand 2-4mm, das ganze befüllen und 2 Wochen mit Wasser stehen lassen und dann erst die Pflanzen rein. Sonst ist die Wasserhärte zu groß und die Pflanzen gehen ein.
> 
> ...


hm bei euch sieht es aber vom Boden her besser aus als bei mir, da bröckelt schon alles, weils so trocken ist. zumal habe ich teils riesige Löcher drinnen

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Aug. 2021



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bevor man pflanzt sollten das Wasser nicht nur 2 Wochen stehen sondern vorm pflanzen abgepumpt werden.
> 
> Vorm pflanzen den Mörtel noch mal abkärchern und die Brühe nochmals abpumpen.
> 
> Das Problem ist nicht die Wasserhärte sondern der hohe PH-Wert der durch austretenden Kalk des noch nicht ausgehärteten Mörtel verursacht wird.


Verstehe ich das richtig? Erst den Teich voll machen, dann 2 Wochen warten, alles nochmal abpumpen, den Mörtel nochmal abspritzen und dann neu befüllen?


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2021)

@trampelkraut schrieb glaube ich ums Vermörteln auf Vlies und Folie mit Zement. Da muss man noch mal abpumpen um die Wasserrwerte in den Griff zu bekommen.

Bei dir geht es ja um Risse unter der Folie?


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2021)

3 Tipps für Dich.- es ist noch nicht zu spät.

-NG- "Zielsaugtechnik" ist nicht für Koi-Haltung geeignet und funktioniert saugmäßig nur bedingt....zu dünne leitungen...zu viel Pegeldifferenz wenn irgendwas funktionieren soll...
Suche mal im NG Forum nach "Skimmer"
Ich bin damals nur halbherzig von diesem Quatsch abgekehrt...und hatte wenigsten DN100 Rohre verlegt.
Allerdings auch mit "Engpaß"

2 Bodenabläufe in DN 100 und ein Skimmer in DN 100/ KG 110 oder KG 125 je nach Länge zentral in einen "Keller" für sparsame Pump-Filtertechnik (nach Bedarf anpassen) investiert und z.B. die wartungsarme Luftheber Pumpe kann mit 40W 30m³ durch den Filter Deiner Wahl schieben...

"Richtige" Bodenabläufe sehen so aus:








						Bodenabläufe
					

Bodenablauf aus PE - Stabil und sicher zu verschweißen mit PE-Folie



					www.mega-koi.de
				




Die bauen auch für Anschluß an KG 125.
Ich habe zwei solcher Töpfchen in PEHD für den Teich meiner großen Tochter dort bestellt- mit Magnetdeckel.
Verrohrung KG 2000- das "grüne" Abwasserrohr aus PP
Dort wird auch irgendwann PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt.

-Teichform und Funktion.....
Lass den "Filtergraben" = Moddersammelstelle und Wartungspunkt weg....mach dort eine Pflanzzone ohne den Wall zum Schwimmabteil, aber mit erhöhtem Rand unter OK Wasser!
Die Koi wedeln sonst das Pflanzsubstrat= Sand Dir in die BA....
Z.B. Pflanzon auf -50cm (plus 10cm Substrat) und den Rand oben auf -20cm

-EPDM- Folie (falls gewählt) wird neuerdingens von Köcherfliegenlarven zerfressen- da warnt auch NG davor
und NG- Vließ plus Folie( plus Verluste durch Falten etc.)  Verbundmatte plus tonenweise Betonmatscherei.....da kann man sich eine dauerhafte Lösung in PEHD von einer Fachfirma einschweißen lassen


----------



## Europa (19. Aug. 2021)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> -EPDM- Folie (falls gewählt) wird neuerdingens von Köcherfliegenlarven zerfressen- da warnt auch NG davor
> und NG- Vließ plus Folie( plus Verluste durch Falten etc.)  Verbundmatte plus tonenweise Betonmatscherei.....da kann man sich eine dauerhafte Lösung in PEHD von einer Fachfirma einschweißen lassen


Ich bin gerade total schockiert. Ich habe sofort darüber nachgelesen und es heißt, Naturagart warnt seit einem Jahr vor EPDM, das habe ich aber nicht gesehen als ich sie gekauft habe  jetzt ist es zu spät, und ich kann nur noch hoffen dass es nie oder so spät wie möglich passiert. So was blödes.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2021)

Nunja... warum warnt NG eigentlich...wenn alle Kunden brav Verbundmatte und Beton drüberpatschen (speziell über die Falten), dann kann doch nix passieren.....
Ich habe ebenfalls EPDM mit Betonplämpe und Ufermatte...wenn da etwas passiert, wird es eine teure Sauerei den "Verbundwerkstoff" VM plus Beton aus dem Teichlein zu popeln......
Ich hoffe, daß solches nie passiert....

Wer sorgenfrei oder -ärmer und zukunftssicherer bauen will-- PEHD.


----------



## Witchblade (19. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> @trampelkraut schrieb glaube ich ums Vermörteln auf Vlies und Folie mit Zement. Da muss man noch mal abpumpen um die Wasserrwerte in den Griff zu bekommen.
> 
> Bei dir geht es ja um Risse unter der Folie?


Ja sowohl als auch.. Aktuell geht es mir um das Thema unter der Folie. Später werde ich aber auch zu dem Thema über der Folie kommen. Das war mir jetzt so nicht bewusst, dass ich das 2x auffüllen muss. Auch mit dem NG Mörtel?


----------



## Witchblade (19. Aug. 2021)

Kolja schrieb:


> Wenn du so baust hast du doch einen Verlust an bepflanzter Fläche im Filtergraben. An anderer Stelle wäre auch leichter zu bauen.


hm, eigentlich nicht, denn am Ende sind ja recht wenig bis garkeine Pflanzen sondern der Kies

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Aug. 2021



ThorstenC schrieb:


> 3 Tipps für Dich.- es ist noch nicht zu spät.
> 
> -NG- "Zielsaugtechnik" ist nicht für Koi-Haltung geeignet und funktioniert saugmäßig nur bedingt....zu dünne leitungen...zu viel Pegeldifferenz wenn irgendwas funktionieren soll...
> Suche mal im NG Forum nach "Skimmer"
> ...


Danke für die Info, ich denke ich werde die von NG Empfohlene Premium Plus Folie nehmen, bei mir kommt so oder so Mörtel oben drauf, weil ich das persönlich schöner finde. Ich hab grad nachgesehen, die Folie ist eine PVC Folie und keine EPDM. Was mich ein bissl wundert, NG schreibt, dass die heutigen EPDM auch kein Naturkautschuk verarbeiten sondern Chemisch erstelltes Zeugt. Warum die __ Fliegen dann trotzdem alles durchbeißen, find ich merkwürdig. 

Als ich mich bezüglich dem Teichbau informiert habe, fand ich die Bodenabläufe schon unsympathisch. Sie sind mir zu groß und klingt vielleicht komisch aber ich habe Angst, dass da n  Tier stecken bleibt oder mit eingesaugt wird. Ich bin dann nach weiterem Suchen auf das NG Prinzip gekommen und denke mir, wenn das Tier dann im FG landet ist das hoffendlich nicht so schlimm. 
Der Grund weshalb bei mir der Bau jetzt schon so lange dauert ist u.a. auch, das sich bei vielen Tieren wie zb __ Schnecken, Regenwürmern und sonstigen Kleingetier aus dem Bagger springe um sie zur Seite zu bringen. Mir ist bewusst, dass ich trotzdem viele mit der Aktion getötet habe aber zumindest die, die ich sehe möchte ich retten. NG macht ja auch Werbung dafür, möglichst umweltverträglich zu sein und ich hoffe, dass es das am Schluß ist. Auch die Idee mit dem FG von NG finde ich sehr schlüssig. Wenn das Wasser dort regelmäßig durch kommt und die Nährstoffe entsprechend abgebaut werden kann der ST vielleicht doch recht klar werden.


----------



## sepultura30 (20. Aug. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bevor man pflanzt sollten das Wasser nicht nur 2 Wochen stehen sondern vorm pflanzen abgepumpt werden.
> 
> Vorm pflanzen den Mörtel noch mal abkärchern und die Brühe nochmals abpumpen.
> 
> Das Problem ist nicht die Wasserhärte sondern der hohe PH-Wert der durch austretenden Kalk des noch nicht ausgehärteten Mörtel verursacht wird.


Hallo,

haben wir nicht gemacht, und alles wächst wie gewünscht ......

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 20. Aug. 2021



Witchblade schrieb:


> hm, eigentlich nicht, denn am Ende sind ja recht wenig bis garkeine Pflanzen sondern der Kies
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Aug. 2021
> 
> ...


Hallo,

wir haben auch keine Premium Plus Folie genommen, da reicht eine Folie aus dem Baumarkt, es wird eh alles Betoniert....._)


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bevor man pflanzt sollten das Wasser nicht nur 2 Wochen stehen sondern vorm pflanzen abgepumpt werden.


Ich habe das bei meinem ersten Teich nicht gemacht, da ich gar nichts über PH-Werte wusste. Die Plfanzen, die ich gesetzt hatte, waren überwiegend an den nächsten Tagen verschwunden. Ich habe dann den PH-Wert gemessen und der war übermäßig hoch.
Gemörtelt hatte ich mit Trasszement - wie empfohlen. 
Evtl. wäre es auch gut gewesen vier Wochen zu warten, damit der Zement richtig abbinden kann.


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2021)

Der PH Wert ist weniger das Problem.
Nur das umsetzen von der fast Torfigen Umgebung der Planzschule/ Baumarkt mit viel Nährstoffreichen Substrat in die neue Umgebung in wenigen Minuten/ Tagen mit magerem Substrat und hohen PH .....


----------



## Witchblade (21. Sep. 2021)

Sodala wieder sind mehrere Wochen ins Land gezogen, ich hab jetzt den Lehmboden teils ausgetauscht und mit Sand aufgefüllt, jetzt sumpft man wenigstens nicht mehr ein, die Folie ist trotz viel kleben leider nicht mehr ganz so dicht.
Ich habe angefangen die Trockenen, Brüchigen und Löchrigen Stellen zu verputzen mit einem Sand : Zement gemisch. 7:1,5
mal sehen ob ich es noch vor dem Winter schaffe, den Teich soweit fertig zu bekommen

hat eigentlich Tipps mit welchen Steinen ich die Zielsaugdigens Mauern kann? bzw geht das mit normale Vollziegel hinten und oben drüber welche Steine? Wenn ich bei den Firmen anfrage bezüglich Steine ohne Kalk werd ich immer auf Granit verwiesen, ich find die aber nicht schön.


----------



## sepultura30 (22. Sep. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Sodala wieder sind mehrere Wochen ins Land gezogen, ich hab jetzt den Lehmboden teils ausgetauscht und mit Sand aufgefüllt, jetzt sumpft man wenigstens nicht mehr ein, die Folie ist trotz viel kleben leider nicht mehr ganz so dicht.
> Ich habe angefangen die Trockenen, Brüchigen und Löchrigen Stellen zu verputzen mit einem Sand : Zement gemisch. 7:1,5
> mal sehen ob ich es noch vor dem Winter schaffe, den Teich soweit fertig zu bekommen
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Was willst du bauen und wie, ich erkenne auf den Bildern leider nichts dazu.... Nur wilds Betonieren sehe ich, Sorry das ich das so frage.

Grüße

Sandro


----------



## Witchblade (22. Sep. 2021)

sepultura30 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was willst du bauen und wie, ich erkenne auf den Bildern leider nichts dazu.... Nur wilds Betonieren sehe ich, Sorry das ich das so frage.
> 
> ...


Hallo aktuell versuche ich nur die Wände der Grube so vorzubereiten, dass möglichst nichts mehr runter bröckeln kann und die entstandenen Löcher ausgeglichen werden. Anschließend kommt dann Flies und Folie und so rein


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Sep. 2021)

Wie schon des öfteren erwähnt ist das ganze Zielsaugdingens.....Kästchen...micht notwendig.

Wenn Du unbedingt an der Filterabfolge Teich- Filterteich- Pumpe- ggf. gepumpte Filterkästen von NG oder anderes festhalten und eigene Erfahrungen sammeln möchtest, dann kannst Du auch so wie ich (ich Dussel....) nach dem Verlegen der Folie in netten Falten und Zugaben am Rand (die nochmals sinnlos Folienquadratmeter verschlucken (PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt erwähnte ich schon)) an dem Dammdurchbruch ein Folienstück einkleben. Dort gehst Du mit Flanschen durch die Folie durch und steckst auf der Filterteichseite Zugschieber auf zum "einregeln" eines Filtersystems wo Pumpleistung, Anzahl der Saugstellen und Rohrdimensionen ggf. nicht ganz so passen um alle Saugstellen am Boden/ Skimmer zugleich zu betreiben....

Das Mauern/ stabilisieren des Dammdurchbruchs erfolgt also über der Teichfolie.
Da kannst Du auch einschalen und betonieren.

Bilder davon findest Du in meiner ollen Teichdoku bei NG- siehe Signatur.
Dammdurchbruch im Rohbau fing hier an




__





						200qm Schwimmteichneubau mit Filtergraben und Ufergraben südl. Berlin
					

Wir planen und bauen schon seit längerem neben unserem Haus an einem Schwimmteich. Ich habe schon diverse verunglückte kahle Folienteiche... - Seite 10




					www.teichbau-forum-naturagart.de
				




Das mit den Flanschen und Schiebern im Folienstück am Dammdurchbruch war auch einmal so bei NG früher in einem der Heftchen beschrieben....ist wesentlich einfacher und wartungsfreundlicher

Viel Spaß


----------



## Witchblade (25. Sep. 2021)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie schon des öfteren erwähnt ist das ganze Zielsaugdingens.....Kästchen...micht notwendig.
> 
> Wenn Du unbedingt an der Filterabfolge Teich- Filterteich- Pumpe- ggf. gepumpte Filterkästen von NG oder anderes festhalten und eigene Erfahrungen sammeln möchtest, dann kannst Du auch so wie ich (ich Dussel....) nach dem Verlegen der Folie in netten Falten und Zugaben am Rand (die nochmals sinnlos Folienquadratmeter verschlucken (PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt erwähnte ich schon)) an dem Dammdurchbruch ein Folienstück einkleben. Dort gehst Du mit Flanschen durch die Folie durch und steckst auf der Filterteichseite Zugschieber auf zum "einregeln" eines Filtersystems wo Pumpleistung, Anzahl der Saugstellen und Rohrdimensionen ggf. nicht ganz so passen um alle Saugstellen am Boden/ Skimmer zugleich zu betreiben....
> 
> ...


Hallo danke für die Anregungen aber mit der Pehd Folie, ich hab die nur als Platten gesehen. Die sind aber bei so ner gebogenen Umgebung eher ungeeignet oder kann man die dann entsprechend der Umgebung anpassen?


----------



## Witchblade (25. Sep. 2021)

Muskelkater und Rückenschmerzen  aber ich hoffe, die Anstrengung lohnt sich. Leider bin ich immer noch nicht fertig.
Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich zusätzlich  noch Folie auf den Beton klebe, dass falls er durch den Druck vom Wasser bröckelt, der Beton nicht runter rutscht.
Außerdem habe ich an der Ecke zwischen FG und ST die Befürchtung, dass die Teichfolie bei den Stufen rutschen könnte, die Stufen sind nicht sonderlich Tief
Hat jemand eine Idee? Rutscht die Folie wenn die Verbundmatte und der Mörtel drauf sind?


----------



## sepultura30 (26. Sep. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Muskelkater und Rückenschmerzen  aber ich hoffe, die Anstrengung lohnt sich. Leider bin ich immer noch nicht fertig.
> Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich zusätzlich  noch Folie auf den Beton klebe, dass falls er durch den Druck vom Wasser bröckelt, der Beton nicht runter rutscht.
> Außerdem habe ich an der Ecke zwischen FG und ST die Befürchtung, dass die Teichfolie bei den Stufen rutschen könnte, die Stufen sind nicht sonderlich Tief
> Hat jemand eine Idee? Rutscht die Folie wenn die Verbundmatte und der Mörtel drauf sind?
> Anhang anzeigen 255149



Hallo Nancy,

nein da rutscht nichts, wenn du vorher deine Arbeit gemacht hast. Sprich Vlies, Folie und Verbundmatte richtig verlegt hast.
Alles was wir nicht wussten, habe ich per Mail bei Naturagart angefragt und immer eine Antwort bekommen.
Vielleicht solltest du deine Fragen an NG stellen, die helfen dir bestimmt weiter.

Grüße Sandro


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Sep. 2021)

Hallo @Witchblade

Hier die von dir per PN gewünschten Bilder vom Steg


----------



## Witchblade (2. Okt. 2021)

sepultura30 schrieb:


> Hallo Nancy,
> 
> nein da rutscht nichts, wenn du vorher deine Arbeit gemacht hast. Sprich Vlies, Folie und Verbundmatte richtig verlegt hast.
> Alles was wir nicht wussten, habe ich per Mail bei Naturagart angefragt und immer eine Antwort bekommen.
> ...


Hi Sandro,

danke für die Info, ja bei NG frag ich auch schon fast täglich nach, ich hab zwar alle Bücher durchgelesen aber irgendwie bin ich mir doch teils unsicher bzw hab grad nicht die Zeit alles nochmal zu suchen, was ich brauche 
Zumal ich auch eine Abwandlung habe, die von NG nicht gut befunden wird (der Hintere Teil des Teiches ist ca 1,9m Tief) 

sag mal wie hast du eigentlich die "Mini Mauer" bei den Stufen gebaut? ist das nur Mörtel oder  habt ihr da was drunter?

Vielen Dank


----------



## sepultura30 (2. Okt. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Hi Sandro,
> 
> danke für die Info, ja bei NG frag ich auch schon fast täglich nach, ich hab zwar alle Bücher durchgelesen aber irgendwie bin ich mir doch teils unsicher bzw hab grad nicht die Zeit alles nochmal zu suchen, was ich brauche
> Zumal ich auch eine Abwandlung habe, die von NG nicht gut befunden wird (der Hintere Teil des Teiches ist ca 1,9m Tief)
> ...


Hallo Nancy,

die Mini Mauer besteht nur aus Mörtel, die haben wir nachträglich gemacht nach dem alles getrocknet war. Aber bevor man die Mini Mauer macht, 10 L Wasser + 4 Kellen Zement vermischen und damit die Stufe vorne einstreichen, dann verbinden die sich besser.

NG hat Recht mit 1.9m Tiefe, bei Pools gibt auch eine Bestimmung die besagt das du ohne Baugenemigung bis zu 1.5m bauen darfst.

Grüße

Sandro


----------



## Witchblade (2. Okt. 2021)

sepultura30 schrieb:


> Hallo Nancy,
> 
> die Mini Mauer besteht nur aus Mörtel, die haben wir nachträglich gemacht nach dem alles getrocknet war. Aber bevor man die Mini Mauer macht, 10 L Wasser + 4 Kellen Zement vermischen und damit die Stufe vorne einstreichen, dann verbinden die sich besser.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandro,

das mit 1,5 m Bautiefe ist nur in Hessen so in Bayern heißt es nur bis zu 100m³ verfahrensfrei, die Tiefe spielt da keine Rolle.
kann man die Mauer nicht direkt machen, wenn man die ganze Sache sowieso schon verputzt? 
Vielen Dank
Viele Grüße
Nancy


----------



## sepultura30 (3. Okt. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Hi Sandro,
> 
> das mit 1,5 m Bautiefe ist nur in Hessen so in Bayern heißt es nur bis zu 100m³ verfahrensfrei, die Tiefe spielt da keine Rolle.
> kann man die Mauer nicht direkt machen, wenn man die ganze Sache sowieso schon verputzt?
> ...


Hallo Nancy,

haben wir nicht geschafft, ist immer wieder alles zusammen gefallen, also haben wir das später gemacht. War auch einfacher, Brett gegen gelegt und per Hand bis auf 10cm geformt.

Grüße

Sandro


----------



## Witchblade (3. Okt. 2021)

Sodala wieder einige Tage vergangen, die erste große Lieferung von NG kam

  


beim Ausmessen habe ich bemerkt, dass die Durchführung zum FG zu klein war und musste diese nochmal erweitern.

der Teich ist jetzt auch ausgemessen und Folie, Vlies sowie Verbundmatten sind bestellt. Leider musste ich einsehen, dass ich den kompletten Teich dieses Jahr nicht fertig bekomme, ich hoffe aber, dass ich den FG soweit fertig bekomme, damit ich die Pflanzen und Tiere nicht im Kübel überwintern muss.

 

tja.. und wenn man zu viel im Kopf hat kann man net gut denken.. ich hab vergessen die Einbuchtungen für die Sedimentfallen zu machen und am Eingang habe ich auch noch einiges ausbessern müssen, ich hoffe die Folie reicht noch 
 

und am Montag wird der Container abgeholt, schließlich brauche ich den Platz für die nächste Lieferung    9,4 Tonnen Sand geschaufelt.. so viel Muskelkater hatte ich schon lang nicht mehr.

 

Tja und wegen dem Skimmer hab ich jetzt einiges gelesen und gesehen , ich denke ich werde den Skimmer jetzt doch nicht an der ZST anschließen wie ich ursprünglich wollte ..... hätte die Durchführung dann doch nicht erweitern müssen, aber gut. ist nicht viel kaputt gegangen.

ich möchte einen "Wandskimmer" bauen und in den Teich rein stellen, dabei habe ich mir folgendes gedacht:

ich nehme eine Eurobox, stelle unten eine 12v Pumpe rein, überhalb klebe ich Edelstahl winkel rein, wo ich ein Edelstahlgitter drauf lege, dann auf das Edelstahlgitter ein Schaumstofffilter, oben drauf stelle ich ein selbstgebasteltes Sieb.
Die Öffnung werde ich recht breit machen,  und nach der Technik wie bei dem Oase Biosys Skimmer nachbauen, links und Rechts dreiecke vom Teichflies ausschneiden und an eine Klappe (entweder aus Plastik oder Edelstahl) einkleben...

die Leitung von dem Skimmer soll dann wahlweise an den Filter / Bachlauf, das Aquaponic System oder einem Wasserfall angeschlossen werden können.  Wahrscheinlich werde ich 2 Leitungen an die Pumpe anschließen die ich einmal zum Bachlauf führe und die zweite für einen Wasserfall (der noch nicht geplant / gebaut ist) und am Bachlauf soll dann nochmal ne Abzweigung zum Aquaponic system sein.

soweit der Plan

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Treppe beim Teich machen kann (also möglichst einfach und Günstig  ? ich dachte mir ich kaufe Sandsäcke aus Ufermatten und lege diese wie eine Treppe auf die Folie und werde das ganze auch mit vermörteln, die zweite Idee ist das ganze mit Granitsteinen hoch zu  mauern, auf der Verbundmatte und Vlies... ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher ob ich das schön hin bekomme bzw  wie das dann aussieht mit dem farbigen Mörtel dazwischen. Oder wird das evtl zu Scharfkantig?

Und was mir grad noch eingefallen ist. Wie habt. Ihr Verbumdmatte und Teich Folie und so zurecht geschnitten? Mit ner normalen Schere schneidest dich ja wund. Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich die Bosch professional Universal schere kaufen soll.... Oder tuts auch so ne Kleinere billige? 


	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Okt. 2021



sepultura30 schrieb:


> Hallo Nancy,
> 
> haben wir nicht geschafft, ist immer wieder alles zusammen gefallen, also haben wir das später gemacht. War auch einfacher, Brett gegen gelegt und per Hand bis auf 10cm geformt.
> 
> ...


Hm ok danke, ich bin grad am Überlegen, ob das was bringt, wenn man eine Falte in die Verbundmatte gibt? was meinst du?


----------



## sepultura30 (3. Okt. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Sodala wieder einige Tage vergangen, die erste große Lieferung von NG kam
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255263Anhang anzeigen 255264
> 
> ...


Hallo Nancy,

haben wir auch, aber es hat nichts gebracht, höhr doch mal was andere gemacht haben........

Grüße

Sandro


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Okt. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> Tja und wegen dem Skimmer hab ich jetzt einiges gelesen und gesehen , ich denke ich werde den Skimmer jetzt doch nicht an der ZST anschließen wie ich ursprünglich wollte ..... hätte die Durchführung dann doch nicht erweitern müssen, aber gut. ist nicht viel kaputt gegangen.
> 
> ich möchte einen "Wandskimmer" bauen und in den Teich rein stellen, dabei habe ich mir folgendes gedacht:
> 
> ...


Du hast erkannt, daß ggf. etwas in diesem System nicht nach "Vorstellung/ Wunsch" funktioniert- wie ggf. der Skimmer oder der nicht möglich "Zugleichbetrieb" aller Saugstellen BA/ Skimmer....
Dann ist das dort alles "außerhalb" des NG-Systems

Teich- Filterteich-Pumpe- ggf. gepumpte NG Filter -Teich.

Und dann kommt ein Wandskimmer/ Foliendurchbruch (was ja richtig ist) und die nachfolgenden Filterbastelideen, die wir alle ja einmal hatten.

Wandskimmer- funktioniert mit dem dort angedachten "Mindestfördervolumen".
Das muß die Pumpe netto auch leisten und auch der Filter.

Wandskimmer- Ultrasieve- Pumpe- Rücklauf Teich direkt

 wäre eine erste Idee, die aber nur grobes (0,2 0der 0,3mm Sieb) zurückhält.

Genau in dem Stadium der Überlegungen und des "Baufortschritts war ich damals auch mal....
Schlaflose Nächte...mit vielen Ideen....
Leider etwas zu inkonsequent in Bezug auf die Saugleitungen (zwischendurch "zusammengelegt" von 3 auf 1....)

Daß man 

-alle Saugleitungen zentral in einen bösen Filterkeller verlegen, dort "zentral"
-Filtern (Filteranklage dort immer je nach Anforderung änderbar, dort kann man herrlich basteln und probieren/ umbauen, ohne daß man vorher an Saugleitungen etc. Fehler gemacht hat)
und sparsam
-Pumpen (sparsame Pumpen für dann geringe Förderhöhen von wenigen cm möglich)
-dieses __ Filtersystem dann auch für "Koihaltung geeignet" ist

wurde schoneinmal erwähnt?

Rücklauf zum Teil über den Filterteich, teils direkt zurück.
Soll es schon geben.....

Die Kiste der ZST kannst Du zum einlagern von Kartoffeln nehmen, wenn Du magst.

Wie man Stufen/ Kanten an den Stufen oberhalb der VM modelliert, sieht man auch ggf. in meiner Doku bei NG.
Einfach mit Mörtel.....

Viel Spaß beim weiteeren Bau.


----------



## Witchblade (2. Aug. 2022)

Oh Hammer, die Zeit vergeht. Leider hatte ich dieses Jahr keine Zeit den Teich fertig zu bauen. Ich musste erst die Hangabsicherung basteln und zwischendurch war ich ganz außer Gefecht. Mir ist der Dumper inkl. Mauersteinen den Hang runter gekippt und ich bin hinten in die Luft katapultiert worden und bin so ******* gelandet, dass ich mir den Oberarm gebrochen hab. musste operiert werden und konnte dann natürlich Garnichts mehr machen... das war ziemlich Ärgerlich. Naja egal, jedenfalls bin ich mit der Mauer fast fertig. und ich hoffe, dass ich in 2 Wochen mit dem Teich weiter machen kann. Im Grunde fehlt nicht mehr viel aber ich befürchte, das dauert trotzdem länger als ich mir erhoffe... naja mal sehen.
Mein Plan ist, das Wasser in den nächsten Tagen wieder ab zu lassen. Ich hatte es letztes Jahr eingefüllt, damit ich sehe wie groß der Teich wirklich geworden ist. Und siehe da, er ist wesentlich kleiner als ich erwartet hatte . Hatte jetzt ca 35m³  Wasser eingefüllt. Aber wenigstens bin ich nicht über die 100 gekommen.
Die Treppe möchte ich mit Granit Wasserbausteinen machen, ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wie ich das hin bekomme, da ich vermute, dass der Mörtel nicht formbar ist und wegen den Kosten möchte ich die Steine auch ungern "Versenken"
Nach langem hin und her überlegen werde ich wohl doch nicht den Mörtel von NG nehmen sondern den selber zu mischen, das macht so über den Daumen gepeilt etwa 1300 € Unterschied, was für mich doch ne Stange Kohle ist. Allerdings frag ich mich ob ich da auch den Quick - Mix Trasszement nehmen kann oder ob ich den teureren nehmen sollte 
Außerdem bin ich noch am hin und her überlegen ob ich den Uferwall zwischen FG und ST auch Mörteln soll (also unter der Pflanzmatte) oder ob ich unter dem Wasserspiegel aufhören soll. Irgendwie habe ich Bedenken, dass die Ränder durch die Pflanzmatte beschädigt werden können....

Ich bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich den Abschnitt des Uferwalls bei der ZST mit Wasserbausteinen aus Granit oder mit anderen Wasserbausteinen oder Flusskiesel verputzen soll... Mir wurde der Jura- Wasserbaustein empfohlen, der ist auch der günstigste, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Andererseits sind die "Frostfest und nicht Frostsicher" und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit dem Kalk ein Problem sein wird.... 
man bin ich froh, wenn das erstmal soweit fertig ist 
das sind die aktuellen Bilder...


----------

